

200 Highest Paying Search Terms - tlrobinson
http://www.cwire.org/highest-paying-search-terms/

======
jwesley
This list is mis-titled. It should be called "Most Costly Adwords Clicks"
because it doesn't account for search volume.

The highest paying search terms are the ones that generate the greatest
revenues. Daily Revenue = (# clicks/day)(cost per click).

------
tlrobinson
Fun game:

1\. search these high value terms

2\. click the ads

3\. cost the personal injury and asbestos lawyers thousands

~~~
tptacek
Yes, this is a game called "Click Fraud".

~~~
rms
To me, Click Fraud implies something more competitive, like clicking the ads
for a competitor or clicking the ads on your own web site. In this case, the
clicking is straight anti-capitalist and is done purely out of spite.

~~~
tptacek
In both cases, the clicking is done destructively. Don't be a dick.

------
hugh
It certainly does seem to suggest that there might be a worthwhile business
opportunity (at least for those with loose morals) in connecting people with
personal injury lawyers.

If these guys are willing to pay that much to have people sent their way,
there's got to be a way to take advantage of this.

------
coglethorpe
Anyone want to visit my site:

treatmentformesotheliomafromcaraccidentlawyersinmichiganwhogivefreecarinsurancequotes.ru?

(Note: not a real website)

~~~
deathbyzen
Are you joking? I just went there and made a cool 187.2 million! Now, all I
have to do is complete a few offers and then get a few of my friends to do the
same...

------
thorax
A couple years ago my wife thought she'd do an April Fool's joke for her
wedding wiki. I convinced her to work in the word "Mesothelioma" just to see
what Google Adsense did (please don't click on the ads! seriously.):

<http://www.applebride.com/pages/Potentially_dangerous_guests>

~~~
jrockway
Heh, I actually tried to look at the ads, but I couldn't figure out how to get
Firefox to display them. I disabled AdBlock and NoScript and still nothing.

Anyway, I am amused that I no longer know how to see ads even if I want to see
them.

------
pjackson
The CPA in my industry is on the order of $300+ and the lifetime value of a
customer in wireless isn't much more than 2-3 times that.

Lawyers are getting off cheap for these qualified leads. (But then, their
business scales with how many hours they can work.)

------
augustus
Not sure why michigan personal injury lawyers are near the top of the list

~~~
hugh
Presumably there were two or more Michigan personal injury law firms who got
involved in a bidding war at some stage.

Something similar must be going on for mesothelioma (which I had to look up,
but is the kind of lung cancer you get from asbestos. The adwords are, of
course, all for personal injury lawyers, though many of them disguise this
fact. I clicked on a few of 'em just to deprive them of some money).

~~~
tptacek
Mesothelioma has been the top-valued search term for quite awhile. Aggressive
bidding is obviously behind it, but that doesn't mean it's irrational:
mesothelioma acquired from exposure to asbestos is very often actionable. It's
not just Adwords; asbestos attorneys advertise disproportionately on TV. They
are apparently easy and lucrative cases to win.

------
rob
Well, that settles it. Mesothelioma market, here I come!

------
dangoldin
I'm noticing a good amount of DWI and DUI there too.

------
joanou
I searched and clicked a few. That's a few hundies charged.

------
babyshake
This post should be removed. Clearly spam.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's not spam (or at least I didn't intend for it to be spam). I just found it
interesting that it's worth it for lawyers to pay so much for these search
terms.

Perhaps I should have posted the article I found this through:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/15/us/15bar.html>

~~~
petercooper
Unfortunately the page itself links to lots of internal pages which are broken
but clearly designed to trick the search engines (if the PHP scripts worked
properly).

